# Blenheim Palace, Oxford



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Not an overnight stop (obviously), but just to say that the admissions staff were generous above and beyond the call of duty:

Most of the parking seems to be on grass fields, so slightly dodgy for a m/h at the end of November. But without prompting, we were directed to the hard-core car park next to the House (near stable-block). Any nearer, we would have been in His Lordship's apartments.

Felt slightly guilty therefore when we had lunch in the van. Not meanness on our part, honestly - just the queues at the cafeteria put us off.

By the way, we were based at the C&CC site at Oxford - this was excellent. Easy walk to Oxford centre (along the river is best) and lots of frequent bus services from just outside the campsite.

Try the "Old Tom" pub (St Aldates, opposite the return bus stop) for SMOKE -FREE real-ale pub experience mmmmm....

Also - excellent camping super-store at the campsite gates - big savings on Berghaus (I think ,,,, :?: )


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

That wasn't my experience when we visited there last Sunday!

We were parked over a quarter of a mile away from the entrance to the house. I was on my electric disabled scooter. We had got the carer in free as I was a 'wheelchair user' so it was known that the RV was carrying a 'disabled' person (I HATE that term-I prefer 'restricted mobility' but does that still signify the problems ?!) but this didn't stop us being parked well away from the entrance to the house. I couldn't get on the train with my scooter to access the entrance so had to go along the road in all the cold and wind. When I reached the gate to access the main drive up to the house, I couldn't get over the cattle grid so had to go through a gate at the side. Under this was a huge pool of water and mud. I got plastered!

Accessing the house by the lift with my new VERY lightweight scooter was a further problem. The lift says weight carried up to 32 stone and NO electric scooters. Together with my scooter I certainly didn't reach that weight! The staff went to get me a wheelchair but I declined saying I wanted to keep my independence and not have to be pushed around the house by my son in law although he would have been willing to do so. To get over the problem we then broke the scooter down in parts and I went up on the lift with the batteries, seat and motor and my daughter and son in law carried the remainder of the dismantled scooter up the stairs.

I told the staff at this stage about the appalling condition of the ground at the access gate suggesting that straw or other material be laid down. I found on my return that nothing had been done. What was really annoying on leaving the building was to see a coach parked in the car park right by the entrance. 

The house was lovely, with the Christmas decorations and choir singing in the Library. With a little more attention to the needs of those like me with limited mobility who like to keep their independence, the visit could have been even more enjoyable!


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about that experience, Invicta. We were obviously lucky with the timing and/or the staff. It was only the risk of being bogged down in the field that bothered us - we would have been happy to walk down to the house.

Still - glad you liked the house itself. I think the've done it up nicely for Xmas - the lighting, decorations and real-flame-effect fires give it a real seasonal atmosphere. We missed the choir on our trip though.

Steve & Sue


----------

